# How Does Amazon Prime Look On TiVo?



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've never used a streaming service before but am seriously thinking about signing up for Amazon Prime and have a couple of questions please. 

1) I know it will work on my two Roamio units, but will it also work on a Premier Elite? Not a big deal, just nice if it does.

2) How does it look (does it load quickly, is it smooth or jumpy, any "glitches" during playback, etc.)? BTW, I use Ethernet connections as opposed to WiFi.

3) I have the Roamio Plus outputting to all "non-tivo" tv's in the house via RF. In other words, all content on that tivo is viewable on my sd tv's (kitchen, bath, etc). I'm guessing there would be no issue viewing Amazon Prime content in this manner, correct?

4) Are there any reasons you can think of NOT to subscribe to Amazon Prime access via TiVo?


Thanks in advance


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ADG said:


> 1) I know it will work on my two Roamio units, but will it also work on a Premier Elite? Not a big deal, just nice if it does.


It does not work on the Premiere line yet, TiVo has indicated they will deploy Amazon Prime and Vudu to the Premiere line in 2015. 


> 2) How does it look (does it load quickly, is it smooth or jumpy, any "glitches" during playback, etc.)? BTW, I use Ethernet connections as opposed to WiFi.


It works well, load time is a tad longer then I would like, but not terrible. Once you are viewing the video the picture jumps to highest quality very quickly. My only complaint about playback is not preview window during fast forward and rewind.


> 3) I have the Roamio Plus outputting to all "non-tivo" tv's in the house via RF. In other words, all content on that tivo is viewable on my sd tv's (kitchen, bath, etc). I'm guessing there would be no issue viewing Amazon Prime content in this manner, correct?


There shouldn't be, if you are currently able to view content from your TiVo via this setup, Amazon wouldn't cause you any specific problems.


> 4) Are there any reasons you can think of NOT to subscribe to Amazon Prime access via TiVo?


It depends on what you are looking for - I have had Amazon Prime for quite a while for the shipping discounts. The streaming is a nice to have, but I wouldn't pay the Prime subscription for the streaming alone.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Great feedback bradleys - thanks very much.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

ADG said:


> 2) How does it look (does it load quickly, is it smooth or jumpy, any "glitches" during playback, etc.)? BTW, I use Ethernet connections as opposed to WiFi.


PQ is excellent for streaming. Smooth with no glitches, assuming the source material is good and not some old SD show from the 70s. Other than keyboard inputs, the app is faster than any other Amazon app I have on any other device. I would rate it the best overall Amazon app on a STB I've seen. YMMV


----------



## mmartz (Dec 18, 2007)

ADG said:


> 3) I have the Roamio Plus outputting to all "non-tivo" tv's in the house via RF. In other words, all content on that tivo is viewable on my sd tv's (kitchen, bath, etc). I'm guessing there would be no issue viewing Amazon Prime content in this manner, correct?


Could you eplain how you distribute to the non-tivo TVs?

Do you have an external modulator? What kind of connections do you have on the Roamio, such that HD shows can be sent to SD sets? When I tried this, I wouldn't consistently get a signal on the composite outputs.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I see shows like Alpha House with John Goodman and Transparent as Prime Instant Video. I have a Base Roamio, but The Amazon website shows these as the (only) TIVO devices that will work? Is that correct?


Manufacturer and Model	Year	
TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2010 
TiVo TCD748000 Premiere XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2010 
TiVo TCD658000 HD XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2008 
TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2007 
TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2006 
TiVo TCD648250B Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2006 
TiVo TCD649080 Series2 80-Hour Dual-Tuner Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2006 
TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2004


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

thewebgal said:


> I see shows like Alpha House with John Goodman and Transparent as Prime Instant Video. I have a Base Roamio, but The Amazon website shows these as the (only) TIVO devices that will work? Is that correct?
> 
> Manufacturer and Model	Year
> TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2010
> ...


No, Roamios with 20.4.5 will stream Amazon Instant. Amazon needs to update their documentation.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

mmartz said:


> Could you eplain how you distribute to the non-tivo TVs?
> 
> Do you have an external modulator? What kind of connections do you have on the Roamio, such that HD shows can be sent to SD sets? When I tried this, I wouldn't consistently get a signal on the composite outputs.


First, thanks everyone - just signed up.

@mmartz: I've been doing this since I got my first Series 3. With the Roamio I output via component cables to a modulator (to RF out) to an a/b switch to an rf splitter to straight runs to each set (through the basement and up through the floors or walls).


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ADG said:


> First, thanks everyone - just signed up.
> 
> @mmartz: I've been doing this since I got my first Series 3. With the Roamio I output via component cables to a modulator (to RF out) to an a/b switch to an rf splitter to straight runs to each set (through the basement and up through the floors or walls).


Sounds like a total ugly kludge, but since you see whatever is on the TiVo's screen, well, you will see whatever is on the TiVo's screen, whether that's cable or Amazon.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Sounds like a total ugly kludge, but since you see whatever is on the TiVo's screen, well, you will see whatever is on the TiVo's screen, whether that's cable or Amazon.


Thanks for the characterization - it works just fine though. All of my "old" (standard) tv's in the house receive the output from our "primary" tivo and the pictures are excellent (or as excellent as they can be going from hd to sd).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL @ still rocking SD sets.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL @ still rocking SD sets.


Well, actually they are hd sets but because I'm running the signal via rf the result is sd - so I'm calling them "sd sets". They are small (19") sets in the kitchen & 2 baths.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ADG said:


> Well, actually they are hd sets but because I'm running the signal via rf the result is sd - so I'm calling them "sd sets". They are small (19") sets in the kitchen & 2 baths.


I guess SD isn't bad for that use case, although I'd have to say the Mini's work really nicely for that. I have one crammed between my kitchen TV and the wall and one in my room, both service small TVs.

There are zero downsides to Amazon Prime streaming, since it comes for free with regular Amazon Prime.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Bigg said:


> I guess SD isn't bad for that use case, although I'd have to say the Mini's work really nicely for that. I have one crammed between my kitchen TV and the wall and one in my room, both service small TVs.


In my case I have no desire to provide individual content to the 3 sets described above. The whole intent is that when my wife is in the kitchen or we are in the bathroom we can still see what is being shown on the primary tivo in the bedroom without interruption. Also, I prefer not to lose any of the tuners (which, as I understand it, would have to be dedicated to the minis).


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

no, the tuners are no longer dedicated to the minis. They float. So the tuner is only occupied while the mini is in use- or three hours after the last button-push, unless you go to the home screen when you're done watching it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

okay thanks. Still, I'd have to run ethernet cables to three rooms and I'd just as soon not go through the hassle. Appreciate the input


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

not trying to change your mind, just want to point out (for others that may read this thread) that you wouldn't need ethernet- you've got coax to all locations, and your Roamio+ has a built-in MoCa bridge, so all the wiring is already in place.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Not to hijack my own thread, but okay..  

I'm not sure how that would work - I do have coax coming out of a modulator. Are you saying that if I plug that into a mini it would work? Also, would I be able to watch the same content that is playing on the primary tivo?


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

you'd remove the modulator and connect a splitter in-line with the coax line going into the Roamio. Then all the devices would be on the same physical "network". Enable the MoCa bridge in the Roamio settings, then all the Minis would have Roamio access, as well as broadband access (assuming the Roamio is connected via ethernet or Wifi). 

Not sure if there is a way to "simulcast" so that all the screens show the same content (that would be cool in some instances), but all the minis will have independent access to content stored on the Roamio as well as live tv and all the streaming apps.


----------



## juliandracos (Oct 11, 2014)

ADG said:


> 4) Are there any reasons you can think of NOT to subscribe to Amazon Prime access via TiVo?


Unless something has changed, you cannot use the Amazon Prime videos on Tivo. You can only use the Amazon Instant Video where you have to pay for each thing you watch. I got Tivo so I could use my Amazon Prime membership videos. Turns out to be a huge waste of money.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> Not sure if there is a way to "simulcast" so that all the screens show the same content (that would be cool in some instances), but all the minis will have independent access to content stored on the Roamio as well as live tv and all the streaming apps.


That's a deal breaker. But again, thanks for all the info.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

juliandracos said:


> Unless something has changed, you cannot use the Amazon Prime videos on Tivo. You can only use the Amazon Instant Video where you have to pay for each thing you watch. I got Tivo so I could use my Amazon Prime membership videos. Turns out to be a huge waste of money.


I can and as of two days ago I do.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

juliandracos said:


> Unless something has changed, you cannot use the Amazon Prime videos on Tivo. You can only use the Amazon Instant Video where you have to pay for each thing you watch. I got Tivo so I could use my Amazon Prime membership videos. Turns out to be a huge waste of money.


Something has changed. With release 20.4.5, available now to early requesters, Roamio TiVos can stream Amazon Prime videos. (It works surprisingly well.) Premiere TiVos are expected to be support streaming some time next year.

I'm shocked you haven't heard the Premiere owners wailing in other threads about having to wait a few months to get this feature.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

juliandracos said:


> Unless something has changed, you cannot use the Amazon Prime videos on Tivo. You can only use the Amazon Instant Video where you have to pay for each thing you watch. I got Tivo so I could use my Amazon Prime membership videos. Turns out to be a huge waste of money.


As of 20.4.5 Amazon prime streaming works great on the Roamio and Minis. It goes to the 1080P stream within a few seconds at most. Usually in a split second.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> As of 20.4.5 Amazon prime streaming works great on the Roamio and Minis. It goes to the 1080P stream within a few seconds at most. Usually in a split second.


:up::up:


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ADG said:


> okay thanks. Still, I'd have to run ethernet cables to three rooms and I'd just as soon not go through the hassle. Appreciate the input


Yeah, the RF kludge does actually make sense for that usage since it sounds like you're using it for stuff that's just on while you're doing other stuff. How messed up are the aspect ratios with simultaneous HD and SD output?

As posted above, MoCA would work over the existing Coax. You'd need a MoCA adapter for a Base Roamio, it's built in on the Plus and Pro.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Aspect ratios are fine. I just set the smaller sets to "wide" or "full" and lose a touch around the edges. But the picture is great with zero distortion.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ADG said:


> Aspect ratios are fine. I just set the smaller sets to "wide" or "full" and lose a touch around the edges. But the picture is great with zero distortion.


Interesting.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Should have mentioned that Tivo aspect is always set at "panel"


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

I am new to Tivo so please bear with me. Am I able to stream Amazon Prime videos on Tivo (as opposed to the ones that I have to pay for)? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

alixvincent said:


> I am new to Tivo so please bear with me. Am I able to stream Amazon Prime videos on Tivo (as opposed to the ones that I have to pay for)? Thank you in advance for any help.


Amazon Prime Video, is by definition free (with your $99/year subscription). Amazon Instant Video has rentals offered at various price points.


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you Bigg for your reply. I have an Amazon Prime membership and have used Roku for a few years to watch the free videos that come with Prime. On Tivo it would seem like I am only able to rent videos. Perhaps I am doing something wrong.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

alixvincent said:


> Thank you Bigg for your reply. I have an Amazon Prime membership and have used Roku for a few years to watch the free videos that come with Prime. On Tivo it would seem like I am only able to rent videos. Perhaps I am doing something wrong.


No, you just haven't gotten the most recent update, which is just now rolling out. As I understand it, it will be on most Roamios by the end of November.
-- Doug


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

Still waiting on the rollout to get prime streaming. I checked here first before getting a Roku. I was trying to avoid having to use another piece of equipment for one additional function.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

DougJohnson said:


> No, you just haven't gotten the most recent update, which is just now rolling out. As I understand it, it will be on most Roamios by the end of November.
> -- Doug


Good point. I have a Premiere, so I didn't realize that it was still rolling out. Not that I care, since I can just switch over to the Roku anyway...


----------

